# Warn Power Pivot reviews?



## Diesel_brad

Does anyone have one?
What issues have you had with it, any correction?
Would you buy it again?
Anything that you would try differently?


And for those of you with different power angle setups.. what do you have and how do you like it


----------



## jmbones

Yes I have one and would buy it again. It works great with a few modifications. The system they have with the "keys" is a poor setup and the keys can jump out and you will lose them in the snow along with the ability to angle the plow. I have modified my setup so that I have a small piece of steel screwed down over the keys so they don't pop out. I have had no issues and it works great since I did that 2 years ago. Beats jumping on and off the machine 1000x to change your angle.

Here's a quick time lapse plowing


----------



## irv

i was one of the first back in 07 to buy one. used it till last winter and bought
a new one and put it on.no real problems other than the keys like jm
talks about. tore the old one apart an regreased it. and is sitting as a spare.
still same switch ans contactor since 07. have spares for everything but havent used a thing.
you can call warn and they will email a repair manual on the unit.
i do have the old non provantage plow--irv

you will never regret buying it once you have it. there is a thread here some where
on this from a year or so ago and moifying the keys. someone more savvy than me 
can post the links.


----------



## jmbones

I forgot to add there is "play" in the angle of the plow that Warn says is normal. What I mean by that is when you angle it to where you want it, there will be play in the other direction of a few inches. You will also notice this when you first start to angle it as you will hear the motor going but it won't start moving for a second.


----------



## ALC-GregH

I made a few changes and now think it's the cats azz.  Mine has been bullet proof for 3 seasons. Dig a little deeper and you'll find a thread all about them.


----------



## Diesel_brad

Thanks for the input guys. I am just Leary because of all the problems I have heard about with the Old power angle setups, like the window motor style with cable.

I really like plowing with my 4 wheeler but have had it parked for 2 seasons because I hated getting on an off to angle it. I even went and built a plow for my Ford Ranger. But the 4wheeler is better suited for my driveway


----------



## jmbones

I havn't heard of any power angles with cables, are you thinking of the Warn electric lift actuator? That had a small motor and cable like a mini winch.


----------



## Diesel_brad

I believe it was Warns old design.

I am also looking at the Moose Power angle, but for 799 it is kinda expensive. I have a moose plow


----------



## ALC-GregH

Diesel_brad;1427687 said:


> I believe it was Warns old design.
> 
> I am also looking at the Moose Power angle, but for 799 it is kinda expensive. I have a moose plow


Forget the Warn Power Pivot if you have a Moose plow. They are not compatible. The cable thing you talked about is a lift motor. Very cheap. At this point, I think you're stuck having to buy the Moose angle kit. If you're good at fabricating metal and have the tools to do it, you could buy a actuator cyl. and modify brackets to mount it. This would save you some money.


----------



## jmbones

Diesel Brad, what type of plow do you currently have?


----------



## Antlerart06

Diesel_brad;1427687 said:


> I believe it was Warns old design.
> 
> I am also looking at the Moose Power angle, but for 799 it is kinda expensive. I have a moose plow


Be cheaper buy a acuator and mount it ur self Like Greg said


----------



## Diesel_brad

I have a Moose plow. I am worried about the overall strength of the actuators


----------



## Antlerart06

Diesel_brad;1428869 said:


> I have a Moose plow. I am worried about the overall strength of the actuators


I have one on my rear plow It has 300lbs Down Pressure I set it where lifts the ATV off the ground
Since I been member on here I seen lots of threads where people are using actuator for lift or turn Realy havent heard much bad about them Its a cheap way to have power lift or angle


----------



## spyder666

i have a moose plow. some free metal and an actuator off of ebay plus rocker switch and power block i spent like a hundred total and worked flawlessly last storm. i have a cable set up so that i can still use the pivot locking pin on the plow to keep the pressure off of the actuator


----------



## Diesel_brad

spyder666;1431710 said:


> i have a moose plow. some free metal and an actuator off of ebay plus rocker switch and power block i spent like a hundred total and worked flawlessly last storm. i have a cable set up so that i can still use the pivot locking pin on the plow to keep the pressure off of the actuator


Any pics of your setup? I am having a hard time visualizing it


----------



## spyder666

Diesel_brad;1431840 said:


> Any pics of your setup? I am having a hard time visualizing it


Hey Brad,as soon as i figure out how to do pics, ill see what i can do. other than fb ive never posted pics before. i see your profile says gilbert there. practically neighbors. im in the middle of 115 and 534.


----------



## spyder666

lets see if this works. i have more if needed.


----------



## ALC-GregH

Spider Devil  what happens when the blade trips? Does it pull the latch handle or do you have a longer piece of rope so it doesn't pull on it? I like the idea but I think I'd wind up forgetting to pull the rip cord each time. LOL


----------



## spyder666

the cord is long enough. it lays over the fender near my left knee so plenty of excess if the blade tips. i havent forgotten about it yet. fairly easy too. i mounted a pretty big ring at the end for ease of grabbing and pulling. the only difficult thing about the whole set up is the pin lock to fall back into the hole. finding that "sweet spot".i am thinking of drilling out the holes with a slightly larger bit. im talking like and extra 1/8 bigger but that should let the pin fall in easier.


----------



## Antlerart06

I see you think alot Like I do
You have a good idea 
But save all that time been better bought stronger actuator that can handle the stress 
I know a Guy here has one for the angle the plow he used it 5 yrs with no problems he paid under 100 he said He has s 7/8 steel shaft actuator


----------

